# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Những phương tiện giao thông độc đáo chưa từng thấy- phuong tien giao thong

## yeuhanoi

Đó là 1 trong những phương tiện giao thông độc đáo trên khắp thế giới. Có rất nhiều phương tiện giao thông kỳ lạ mà có thể các bạn chưa biết đến. Hãy cùng điểm danh những loại "xe" thú vị trên thế giới.
*
1. Xe bus nổi Canada*


Ở Canada, có một loại xe bus cực kì đặc biệt. Đó là chuyến xe bus mang tên Hippo ở hồ Ontario, thành phố Toronto. Trong mỗi chuyến du ngoạn dài 90 phút, 40 hành khách sẽ được tham quan cảnh từ trên "chiếc thuyền" có hình dáng của xe bus độc đáo. Chuyến đi này rất tuyệt vời cho một buổi pinic gia đình hoặc cho khách du lịch khám phá vẻ đẹp của hồ Ontario.

*2. Tàu treo Schwebebahn, Đức*


Đây là một trong những phương tiện giao thông lâu đời nhất trên thế giới và được xây dựng từ 1891-1900. Nó là một đường sắt một thanh ray cho tàu hoả treo bên dưới. Đường xe lửa dài 274 mét, dựa trên 33 cột chống, nằm trong thành phố Dresden, Đức là cầu nối giao thông giữa các quận Loschiwiz và Oberloschiwiz.
Tàu hoả treo ngược chạy trên không

Trong gần 100 năm hoạt động, tàu hoả treo Schwebebahn là một trong những phương tiện vận tải an toàn nhất thế giới. Nhưng một vụ tai nạn đáng tiếc xảy ra ở tàu hoả treo này vào tháng 4 năm 1999 đã khiến 3 người thiệt mạng. Hiện nay, phương tiện này đang dần được khôi phục

*3. Xe khách tham quan... Bắc Cực*


Nhìn bức ảnh này chắc hẳn nhiều người lầm tưởng là cảnh trong bộ phim nào đó. Nhưng đây lại là cảnh có thật. Để phục vụ du khách muốn tham quan vùng đất Bắc Cực bí ẩn và lạnh giá, một chuyến xe đã được thành lập. Trong chuyến xe này, hành khách có thể tha hồ ngắm nhìn các chú gấu trắng, những vùng hoang sơ mà ít có dịp được chứng kiến. Nhiệt độ trong xe tất nhiên cũng phải được điều chỉnh cho thật ấm.

*4. Tàu tre Campuchia*



Ở tỉnh Battambang, Campuchia có một loại hình giao thông đặc biệt mà du khách ghé tới tham quan miền đất này không thể bỏ qua, đó là tàu tre. Hành khách ngồi lên chiếc tàu độc đáo này sẽ tận hưởng cảm giác phiêu lưu thú vị. Bởi phương tiện này rất... tạm bợ, chỉ là những tấm tre lớn có diện tích khoảng 5 mét vuông, ghép từ những thanh tre nhỏ, rồi đặt lên hai thanh sắt có bốn bánh lăn cùng một chiếc máy nổ nhỏ dùng để chạy tàu. Mặc dù vậy, tàu tre có vận tốc không quá chậm, khoảng 40km/h. Tất nhiên, độ an toàn của loại hình giao thông này cũng không được đảm bảo...

*5. Đường xe điện trên không ở Mỹ*


Xe điện mang tên cố tổng thống Mỹ Roosevelt là một trong những đường xe điện độc đáo nhất thế giới. Nằm lơ lửng trên không, nó là cầu nối giữa sông Đông và đảo Roosevelt tới thành phố Manhattan. Một cabin có thể chứa được tối đa 110 người, mỗi ngày có khoảng 115 chuyến đi. Tốc độ di chuyển của xe điện là khoảng 28,8km/h, như vậy, hành khách chỉ mất 3 phút để "vượt qua" chặng đường 940 mét. Lúc cao điểm, chuyến xe này có độ cao 76 mét.

----------


## ipad

các nước giàu có luôn thể hiện  sự hiện đại trong mọi lĩnh vực

----------

